# Cramping, headache and sore legs in 2WW - scared it's over



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi

Yesterday, I was so positive and was even imagining holding our baby/babies (we have 2 beans on board), then today at around 4, I started feeling twinges, pulling and slight cramping in my stomach.  Then I got a reallly thumping headache (I never get headaches!) and am so scared that Gd forbid, it is over.......

Has anyone else had this?  

Am going insane here!!!!

Thanks everyone and hope you're all coping with this hellish 2WW

PJ xxxxx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya PJ,

I suffered with a constant dull headache on my last 2ww and also had odd pains in the tops of my legs which I have never heard of as being a pregnancy symptom but they were for me as that 2ww turned out to be our one and only successful cycle so fingers crossed that these are good signs for you too and that your 2 embies are snuggling in nice and tight..... ours did and our georgeous little men were 2 in May and are everything, and more, that we ever imagined 

Good Luck 

City Chic xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Headaches and cramping, amongst other things, could be down to the drugs....or it could be a positive sign.

Have you seen these polls on Voting board of symptoms in 2ww that resulted in BFP....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Also just seen your post on the Ask a Nurse board (obviously I can't respond directly on there!) asking about whether AF and PG cramps and symptoms were the same.......yes, they are. I have had the same twinges, aches and cramps the times I've conceived (6 times - 4 naturally, 2 through treatment) as all those when I've not....natural cycles and treatment cycles.....sometimes I've had symptoms which I could've put down to pg or meds and sometimes it's been BFN and sometimes it's been BFP....other times I've had no symptoms and it's been BFN or BFP. I know it's hard but you're driving yourself stir crazy    ....try not to over analyse anything/everything.....there's just no way of knowing what's happening until you get to OTD and hopefully get that BFP 

Make sure you keep your fluid intake up as well because the headache may be due to dehydation....you need to keep water intake up as it's essential for organ/gland function and cell production....so subsequently hormones. 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

